# Bodywork cracks



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've just noticed some small cracks starting to appear in the front panel where it meets the side section and sits on top of the front bumper. See pics attached.

I'm taking the van back to Highbridge next week for them to view but having now seen the cracks on other Rapido A Class' and they all seem to display cracks to a greater or lesser degree.

My van is less than 2 years old, is this a common problem? To me they are stress cracks. Has anyone taken this up with their dealer, and what outcome did you get?

Richard


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Rapido support*

I had warranty issues, with my 7090f+ through Brownhills incompetencies, where side panel became "mottled" in appearance, and locker doors delaminating, which Brownhills declared was not warranty, at 3 weeks over period. Trip to Mayenne sorted it. Contact the factory customer services. They have an excellent English speaking agent who will get it done Anthony Pffaf is the man .


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Cracks*

I have similar hairline gellcoat cracks on mine in the same place but only on one side. Thy extend about half an inch upwards. I have kept an eye on them and they have not got worse in two years. These cracks are superficial and do not have any implications for water tightness, the panel behind them is in the front bonnet area so it's divorced from the habitation area and even if the cracks went all the way through, (Mine don't) there still would be no problem with damp.

As a cosmetic issue you could have them repaired if you find them unsightly. Try caravans Rapido at Wokingham. Great Rapido dealers and really good quality body repairs in my experience.

On the other hand, if the cracks don't get bigger and you are not too bothered just keep an eye on them.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Cracks*

I have similar hairline gellcoat cracks on mine in the same place but only on one side. Thy extend about half an inch upwards. I have kept an eye on them and they have not got worse in two years. These cracks are superficial and do not have any implications for water tightness, the panel behind them is in the front bonnet area so it's divorced from the habitation area and even if the cracks went all the way through, (Mine don't) there still would be no problem with damp.

As a cosmetic issue you could have them repaired if you find them unsightly. Try caravans Rapido at Wokingham. Great Rapido dealers and really good quality body repairs in my experience.

On the other hand, if the cracks don't get bigger and you are not too bothered just keep an eye on them.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Richard

I used to manufacture kayaks in glassfibre, your photos don't look too worrying to me, annoying yes, and ideally they shouldn't have formed but this is what I think has happened.

It looks as though that corner of the mould can collect a lot of gelcoat when it is sprayed/brushed into that (inside) corner. Gelcoat is very brittle compared to the underlying laminate. Since there is almost certainly a bolt or two somewhere nearby this is stressing the area a little which has caused the gelcoat to crack. I'd be pretty certain the underlying laminate is sound.

I have a Rapido too and I'm quite familiar with it's construction which seems very good. I'm aware Gaspode had some similar gelcoat cracks on the grp roof of his van which he was fixing and I'm pretty certain he would have posted further if he found it to be anything more than just the gelcoat. 

If there is any flexibility or sponginess (press with a blunt screwdriver or similar) then you need to be a bit more concerned.

Aside from replacing the panel there is little that could be done to stop them reappearing as any grinding out and refilling could crack again. It looks like there might be a bit of pre-release in that area which would confirm the "too much gelcoat" theory. Is the immediate area (1" from corner) less smooth than the rest of the panel - ie it looks a little "copperbeaten"?

Kev

ps as Ian says, I wouldn't expect them to get much bigger, you can always mark the end and check in several months.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Kev,

Having looked more closely at the area it certainly has a different finish than the rest of the panel. It looks like it has been painted over and not as smooth and shiny as the rest of the panel. But it has not been repaired.

I dropped in at Highbridge last weekend and they had about 6 A Class on the sales lot and all apart from one van which I think was circa 2008 exhibited cracks to a greater or lesser extent.

Highbridge are having a look next week, but from the sound of it nothing can really be done. The van is still inside the 2 year warranty.

Disappointing when you think of the cost of these MH's that they can't get it right especially as this moulding looks to be the same from 2005 onwards.

I'll let you know what Highbridge say!! It might be worth a trip to Wokingham.

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Highbridge are going to make a warranty claim on Rapido. Hopefully it will be accepted. They say that they can grind the area away, refill and then spray over.

It's really disappointing that Rapido has allowed this problem to continue as the panel has not changed in design for many years and is standard to all Ducato A Class vehicles. 

I also had a crack on one of the rear panels which covers the side to rear panel. It was cracked right at the top where it curves over the roof. They are also submitting a claim for a new panel. 

Richard


----------

